# I have a request for a fountain pen.



## Wood Butcher (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been approached to make a fountain pen for a young fellow of 13 years old and the granddad doesn't want to put a fortune in it.  My question, is there a kit with a decent nib that would serve him well until he decides if he wants to go up a level?  I've made a few FPs and sold a couple but know very little about them.  The ones I made were from PSI and the work fine, just seem a little cheap.  Thanks for any help.
WB


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 3, 2012)

There's always the Lamy Safari for about $25...  if you decide not to go the handmade route.


----------



## bensoelberg (Oct 3, 2012)

I really like the Atrax from Exotics. The kit is around $10, so it will definitely not break the bank, but it still looks really nice. It's what I use for my personal fountain.  You can also upgrade the nib for just a couple of bucks, so then your kit total would still be under $15.  Pair that with a simple but nice wood or acrylic blank and you, your client and the kid should be very happy.


----------



## reiddog1 (Oct 3, 2012)

You could also add the Triton threaded end and make it postable.  I think exotics still sell those.  I have made lots of the Atrax fountains and love em.  Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Who makes Lamy Safari?

Ray


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 3, 2012)

ironman123 said:


> Who makes Lamy Safari?
> 
> Ray



Lamy!







I just thought that might make a more appropriate first fountain pen for a student, rather than a heavy unbalanced kit pen....  JMHO.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 3, 2012)

But, you don't "make" a Lamy fountain pen you just purchase one. They are nice for the money.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 3, 2012)

The Baron isn't too bad. Even better with a Heritance nib. And not expensive if you are making one.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Oct 4, 2012)

For a few pennies more, the Round Top European from Berea Hardwoods is one of my better sellers.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 4, 2012)

It's not always necessary to replace the nib that comes with a kit. Fountain pen snobs (snibs?) turn their noses up at kit nibs, but many of them write fine or can be tuned to write fine. Check the IAP library for articles on tuning nibs.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 4, 2012)

my son's first fountain was a vertex with a CaptG carbon fiber body...still has it and uses it though his daily is a full size gent with a (very) upgraded nib.  makes a good starter for a very reasonable price for him to try out and see if fountains are for him.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 4, 2012)

*JR GENTLEMAN*

The Jr Gent's make real nice fountain pens and are very reasonably priced.  I have several with stock nibs and they write just fine for most people.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 4, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> It's not always necessary to replace the nib that comes with a kit. Fountain pen snobs (snibs?) turn their noses up at kit nibs, but many of them write fine or can be tuned to write fine. Check the IAP library for articles on tuning nibs.



As Mathew says, the stock nib can be just fine. Of the PSI line, the tycoon is pretty nice for a first FP. I've made a few and like them. Very similar in appearance to the jr Gents, but tube sizes are different if I recall. 

Also, If the stock nib causes you an issue, I,ve got a few spares and we're not too far apart!


----------



## Wood Butcher (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks all.  I made notes and will put together a little presentation for the old guy to make his decision with.  He wants it for Christmas so it could be a while before the order is placed.  Great options you all have given me, as usual this is the place to get results.  I'll post the results if he orders.
WB


----------



## Lenny (Oct 4, 2012)

WB, if as you say you are new to fountain pens, you may not be aware of some little details to keep in mind during assembly. The first thing is keeping the grain match when the pen is in the closed position. I like to mark the grain match using little pieces of blue painters tape. It makes it easier when your pressing the centerband into the upper blank. The threads are usually triple start, but you want one of those positions to provide your grain match. The other thing to keep in mind is aligning the clip with the nib in the writing position while also showing off the best part of the blank as you see it.
I hope that was clear. Maybe you already knew it. I didn't when I made my first ones so I just wanted to spare you my mistakes.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Lenny, didn't know that but will remember it.
WB


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Nib*

To someone getting their first fountain pen, the nib is not going to be overly important as long as it is decent and doesn't cause them to leave blobs all over the paper.  They will be learning to use a fountain pen and like any other writing insturment they will develop a feel for what they like.


----------

